# Cardinal compatibility



## dmatt56 (Jun 22, 2009)

My tank currently has 2 PJ cardinals. Will they get along with Bangaii cardinals?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no experience keeping these fish together. However, my gut tells me they will be fine together and I would personally not hesitate to mix these species.

Can anyone out there answer this question from first hand experience?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

never like the pjs much myself but ive had bangaiis. just be sure to get captive bred.


----------

